# Need some help and advise on Wresting Photopraphy



## MRST (Sep 9, 2013)

HI,
I am hired as the photographer for a wresting star for one of his weekend tour of 3 days. 

I am shooting 1dx with 24-70 Mark II, 16-35 2.8, 70-200 Mark II, I also have few wide angle and fish-eye lenses, but also 50 -1.4, 85 1.2 and 100 2.8 lenses.

As I will have ringside access I dont want to carry unnecessary lenses and was hoping to get away with 2 lenses, Would love to take the 85 but too slow in focus so I think of the 24-70 and the 50 to take?

Any advise of AF settings and choice of lenses out of experience for such event is highly appreciated. I did few sport events but nothing like this before

thanks a lot


http://www.flickr.com/photos/finepixs/


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 9, 2013)

I would shoot about 800 - 1000th second shutter speed (maybe higher if you need to cover fast top rope moves).
Auto ISO so you don't need to worry about it - the 1Dx has great ISO performance anyway.

Don't use flash - it will distract the wrestlers and make your pics look crap.

24-70mm f2.8L for me if you can get close.

Try and get in-between the ropes to get some good action shots - use centre point AF with expansion if need be.

Maybe try and get access to the ring early and run through some test shots pre-show too.

Hope this helps


----------



## MRST (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks, I had some other sport events and used 1000 ++ shutter to get crisp pictures. and thought of the same for this event. Sure I wanted to take the 24-70 to get close, what you think of the 16-35 for some shots?
I usually shoot center point focus anyway even the AF system of the 1Dx is made for sport I have never used and tested, sort of old habit with use of the center point
I would have not considered flash for the event and agree I rather have slightly higher ISO with the 1Dx the pictures will be better. I have close access to the ropes, looking forward to this event.. Hope they will not through anything on me (never been on a wresting event)
thanks a lot

http://www.flickr.com/photos/finepixs/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2013)

24-70/2.8 II and 70-200/2.8 II. Even 'ringside' you'll likely want to be a pace or two back to avoid getting slammed into when one of the atheletes hits the ropes. 

You'll need to crank up the ISO, because you'll be close - with close subjects shot at f/2.8, the DoF will often be too thin and you'll find yourself needing to stop down a bit for deeper DoF, especially if you want both opponents in focus.

Assuming the ring is elevated (most are), bring a portable step ladder - a three-stepper, one that will get you ~4' off the ground works well. 

Here's one from a local amateur boxing event, EOS 1D X + EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM, 150mm, 1/500 s, f/3.2, ISO 4000.


----------



## MRST (Sep 10, 2013)

I did some boxing too but I was far away and had the Canon EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens for testing during the Arab Games from Canon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/finepixs/


----------



## RGF (Sep 14, 2013)

might try a slow shutter speed to a sense of motion in the hands, legs, ... not so slow everything is blurred, though


----------

